# Kalkwasser mix?



## Euruproctos (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm trying to use kalkwasser for the first time (Kent) and I'm not sure it's mixed correctly. The jar said that visible layers should form, but I've not seen them:










I stirred it vigorously and it's set for over 24 hours so far. I'm using RODI water and the water was giving me a reading of 0 ppm on my tds meter, so I dunno what's going on. Any ideas?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

RO has a saturation point w/ kalk and it will only absorb so much....the excess is what settles.
Its best to use a one gallon jug, and pop a 1/4" line in the very close to bottom of it, then run a valve in the line so you can open it up to run the Kalk into either your tank or into another container to be dosed into the tank.
Let the stuff settle at the bottom then open the clamp to let out the concentrated Kalk, after a minute or so you get the clear kalk water flowing. But if you do it this way you have to be sure to catch it at the end cause the last bit usually is concentrated again. Also drip it in a high flow area to further dilute it while its going in the tank or sump.


----------

